# My dogs gone off food- Arden Grange HELP!



## laurenbeautyroom (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi

I have two pups (labs) one 9 months and one 16 wk's. They have always had arden grange large puppy but this past few days they have totally gone off it even the little one who is always hungry! I have gave them both half a can of chappie on top and they will eat that but not the arden grange. 

Do dogs do this??

I thought I might just change them but after looking on here and on the net in general I am now super paranoid about what to give them, ie people say grain is bad and also some have to high protein! Its a minefield.

Please help!
Lauren


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

dogs can be fussy if you allow them to be. i don't have a clue as to why yours won't eat lauren, and im not that clued up with kibble food, so don't know what arden grange is like, but for both of them to have stopped eating it, maybe you should look around for something else, lol, they are obviously ganging up on you . its true that dogs don't really need grains and i think there are some varietys on the market that don't have any, but i feed raw so my knowledge is limited to that


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Personally I prefer wet - I use Nature diet - BUT - having said that arden grange is my prefered dry food, I know many others will not agree but I tend to feed half nature diet - half AG - sometimes mine decide they do not want the AG but they sdo seem to come around to eating it again.
regards
sue


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Personally I prefer wet - I use Nature diet - BUT - having said that arden grange is my prefered dry food, I know many others will not agree but I tend to feed half nature diet - half AG - sometimes mine decide they do not want the AG but they sdo seem to come around to eating it again.
> regards
> sue


I'm with Sue here. Our 7 1/2 month old pup is on Arden Grange adult (lower protein), and he has 1/4 tin wet food am and pm mixed with the dry. Wet food consists of a lot of water, but it adds to the flavour and Luika loves it


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

We feed our 6month pup on James Welbeloved junior mixed with a little wet food or yoghurt. 
Chris


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I'm with the above mix in some wet/moist and I think they will go for it, as dogs are meat eaters this usually works.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We've had to change Rocky's food several times (he's on 16 weeks) cause he will seem to love the food for a week or so, gulping it down and then suddenly go off it??? He seemed to be happy on Pedigree for a few weeks but then reading about food on here !!! we changed to Nature's Harvest - he's had it for a few weeks and he's fine now.


----------



## miss macie (Nov 20, 2008)

My two whippet boys and lurcher girl all went off their last bag 15 kg bag of arden grange lamb. I have now opened another bag and they seem ok again. My sister is using a bag purchased at the same time for her whippet and poodle and they have now refused to eat it. This has never happened before.

I am waiting to hearing from arden grange to see if there were any manufacturing problems recently. Our five dogs have all been on arden grange for over a year and are always getting compliments on how good they look.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

they are just playing a game with you to see what you do. keep feeding them on the A.G, they will eat it when they are hungry enough. and if they were eating it plain dry before, dont be tempted to mix other things through it, as then u will create a problem of always having to do that. labs are not fussy dogs so they will eat it.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I would say it's a rare lab that's fussy of what it eats  although there are a few, and puppies particularly can be like this. 

It's interesting what Miss Macie says as I was going to ask if there was any possibility of the bag getting contaminated in any way.

If all is ok, then I would leave it down 5 minutes and if they don't eat it take it away and give nothing till their next meal. They will soon learn that they need to eat it straight away or they will go without.


----------



## shazza1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

Arden Grange has added more cereals to their foods and that is probably why your dogs have gone of it. Also cannot see the point of buying Arden Grange if you are going to have to add something to it personally I have always used Oscars there food is excellent and they are the only company who produces an Honest Label to say what goes in their foods and they list everything go on to their website Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and give them a ring and its free delivery to your doorstep


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

shazza1969 said:


> Arden Grange has added more cereals to their foods and that is probably why your dogs have gone of it. Also cannot see the point of buying Arden Grange if you are going to have to add something to it personally I have always used Oscars there food is excellent and they are the only company who produces an Honest Label to say what goes in their foods and they list everything go on to their website Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and give them a ring and its free delivery to your doorstep


Shazza Oscars also produce a Vegetarian dog food, really when have dogs been vegetarians


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Kiskasiberians said:


> Shazza Oscars also produce a Vegetarian dog food, really when have dogs been vegetarians


Some dogs are unable to break down the enzymes in meat and therefore have had to go on a vegetarian diet.


----------



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

shazza1969 said:


> Arden Grange has added more cereals to their foods and that is probably why your dogs have gone of it. Also cannot see the point of buying Arden Grange if you are going to have to add something to it personally I have always used Oscars there food is excellent and they are the only company who produces an Honest Label to say what goes in their foods and they list everything go on to their website Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and give them a ring and its free delivery to your doorstep


Have you looked at the ingredients of Oscar ??? Don't think so. It has much more cereal than Arden Grange .

Here's the PREMIUM range of OSCAR:

Universal Chicken & Rice
Wheat 34%, Chicken 20%, Maize 19%, Rice 14%, Poultry fat, Beet pulp, Salt, Dicalcium phosphate, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Tocopherol extracts of natural origin.

Universal Lamb & Rice
Wheat 39%, Lamb 21%, Maize 16%, Rice 12%, Poultry fat, Poultry fat, Beet pulp, Salt, Dicalcium phosphate, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Tocopherol extracts of natural origin.

Almost 70% of these OSCAR foods are cheap fillers (cereals), a great food for *chickens or pigeons*, but sure. not for Dogs.

Apart from possible grain allergies, intolerances and kidney failures, this is one of the worst dog foods I've ever came across.

I love my dogs and never in my life I would feed them with this .

Just my humble advice - run away from foods that have their major ingredient (1st in the list) cereals.


----------



## K9champ (Dec 25, 2008)

It's nice they're so honest about what's in the food, shame it's all fillers.

To put it in perspective a bit, if someone took an average human meal, added an unnecessary amount of wheat/rice/corn (take your pick), mashed it all up together, dried it out and formed it into biscuit shapes, sprayed it with artificial vitamins and minerals, possibly a few colourants and preservatives, then you had to eat it _day in day out_ for the rest of your life, would you get bored?

Look into BARF / raw feeding if you really want your dogs to be happy with their food.


----------



## shazza1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was told that they provide vegetarian food because some dogs can have a meat intolerence and as for the universal range this is the lower end of the market for Oscars my dogs have always been fed on either the Glutinfree chicken and rice and then ater in life the pinnicle of life and have never had any problems with any of them


----------

